# Apache Webserver 1.3.6 PROBLEM



## Teerow (6. April 2004)

Ok! Ich versuche mein Problem so klar zu formulieren, wies irgend möglich ist!

Ich habe seid 2 Jahren ein Apache Webserver Installiert! Der läuft perfekt. Aber nur im Netzwerk.
Ich habe einen Router Eumex 704 PC LAN. Und ich krieg es einfach nicht hin, dass der Server ausm Internet abrufbar ist.

Ich habe Port 80, 8080 mittels Eumexkonfiguration unter "Spezielle Routereinstellungen" sowohl im TCP als auch im UDP (sowohl getrennt, als auch zusammen) auf meine Lokale IP geleitet. Nur das funktioniert immer noch nicht. 

Telekomm schreibt dort: 


> Serverdienste:
> Hier können Sie Dienste konfigurieren, die einen TCP (IP-Protokoll=6) oder UDP (IP-Protokoll=17) Verbindungsaufbau aus dem Internet zu einem Ihrer Rechner (mit der Service Ziel-IP) erfordern. Abhängig vom benutzten Dienst müssen dafür Portbereiche (Startport...Endport) freigeschaltet werden. Der Servicename ist ein frei wählbarer Bezeichner für den Dienst. Jeder Eintrag kann einzeln aktiviert werden.
> Sicherheitshinweis:
> Wenn sie hier Werte eintragen, beschränken Sie die Firewall-Funktionalität. Fremde Rechner können dann möglicherweise böswillig auf Ihr Netzwerk zugreifen.



Unsere IPs werden vom DHCP vergeben, aber das ist ja eigentlich kein Problem, weil sowieso immer jeder die gleiche IP bekommt (ist so!).

Unter DNS Server steht 0.0.0.0 (was soll ich da auch eintragen)
Dann ist noch NAT aktiviert!

Mein MySQL-Server ist ebensowenig zu erreichen.

Die Konfiguration des Apache nochmal als Anhang!

Wie gesagt, der Apache läuft einwandtfrei. Aber unter 127.0.0.1 ist er vom Internet Explorer aus nicht zu erreichen. Hat das ganze damit was zu tun?

Bitte helft mir....

EDIT: Windows Firewall ist ausgeschaltet!

Grüße
Teerow


----------



## gothic ghost (11. April 2004)

Hi,
das du nicht übers Internet erreichbar bist hat
folgende Gründe:

*1.* der Apache Rechner braucht eine feste IP 
*2.* Router:
a) eine statische Route definieren, als Gateway den Router.
z.B. 
192.168.2.222 = IP Apache
255.255.255.0 = Subnet Maske
192.168.2.1   = Gateway = IP Router 
b) NAT: 
Virtueller Server: den Port 80 für TCP + UDP freigeben
*3.*
Da du keine feste IP im Internet hast mußt du dir über
DynDns eine besorgen http://www.dyndns.org
Ein Konto eröffnen ist kostenlos, dort findest du alles was du
brauchts an Software (Freeware) und Anleitungen.
*4.*
In der Config:

# Listen: Allows you to bind Apache to specific IP addresses and/or
# ports, in addition to the default. See also the <VirtualHost>
# directive.
#
#Listen 3000
#Listen 12.34.56.78:80

# die IP deines Rechners und den Port = 80  z.B.:

Listen 192.168.2.222:80
-------------------
ob du es glaubst oder nicht , ich bin schon in Havixbeck gewesen  
und tschüss


----------



## robertino (30. April 2004)

hi

ich habe genau das gleiche problem wie teerow nur wenn ich auf: 127.0.0.1 gehe damm kommt bei mir die seite die bei 192.168.1.4 oder bei localhost kommt .


----------

